# The new wake up call



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

My small black Rotten beast likes to keep me on my toes...she's always rampaging while I'm trying to sleep. She never cuddles, rarely comes to curl up against me, and doesn't stop rampaging from darkfall to 5:00 a.m. when I wake up. But these last few weeks, she's developed a new trait. 

Around 5:00, she turns on her purr. Totally foreign to anything she's ever done, now at 5:00 she sits in front of my face, watches me sleep, and turns on her purr as loud as she can until it wakes me up. When my eyes open, she starts cleaning me. Sometimes I'm there in limbo for several minutes, and listening to her, her position never changes...she just watches me sleep...and after she finishes cleaning, she curls up against me and goes to sleep.

But then it's time for me to get ready for work.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, man, what a way to wake up! I'll trade you my alarm clock.... :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How can you get up after that? Good excuse for being late for work though :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I tried faking sleep and Cinderella licked my eyelids open! I laughed so hard that I scared her!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I would love to stay home with her instead of work! I feel so bad every day I desert her for work...anyone else have that feeling their animals don't understand why you leave them regardless of their devotion?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, I think we all feel that way.  

My friends at work say they can tell about an hour before quitting time whether I'm going straight home or if I have to run errands on the way home, because if I'm going straight home to my girls, I'm just happier. 

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------

